# Looking for a rescue kitten



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

To join me OH and Bertie, cant seem to find any around here we are in the midlands, can guarantee a loving forever home

PM me if you know of any needy kitten in the Midlands area


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> To join me OH and Bertie, cant seem to find any around here we are in the midlands, can guarantee a loving forever home
> 
> PM me if you know of any needy kitten in the Midlands area


Take a look at the local RSPCA or your local Cats protection. I am sure even if they have not any kittens they might have a lovely older cat that would love to come and keep you company.
I adopted an older cat a few years ago and I loved him just as much if not more than a kitten as there was more of him to cuddle


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I believe Patsy at Rushden persian rescue has kittens in at the moment, if you google the rescue it comes up. 

No kittens on their website but you need to ring as they have a lot more than advertised. 

Not sure how far away this is from you though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats Galore i think still has a kitten she rescued Flossy a pregnant cat and the kittens are beautiful.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know whereabouts you are in the Midlands but I believe Rugby Cats Protection has kittens available. As already mentioned, you will need to call in as they aren't always advertised.

Good luck


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a kitten still looking for a forever home. i rescued their mom, Flossy two days before she gave birth. the kittens are almost 10 weeks old now and will be neutered at 12 weeks before they leave for their forever home. all i ask is that the cost of neutering is paid, which is to be confirmed still. please let me know if you are interested


----------

